# Jims Fish Camp



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know if the fishing area off of 90 close to the fish camp would be worthwhile at night? I was thinking about a pop bobber and live shrimp or just putting something out on the bottom. Did not even know if they had lights set up there or not.

Went surf fishing today and had some live bull minnows and shrimp left over. Just wondered if it would be worth going down there? Thanks


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a lot of lights around there. I'd try launching out of Swamphouse or Smiths and hit the docks lights around there and out on the river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

reds & specs are hot up there, check in the freshwater section


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

get a kayak!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL Penn - I am looking for one. Have never even sat in one so I am not going to shell out a bunch of cash until I make sure it is for me.


----------



## GFish (Jan 2, 2012)

Fish on the back side of Gulf Power. The water is warm, its a good spot.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

osborne311 said:


> LOL Penn - I am looking for one. Have never even sat in one so I am not going to shell out a bunch of cash until *I make sure it is for me*.


Its for everyone! :thumbsup:


----------

